# Airport



## Baratino (3 Décembre 2001)

Airport était l'un des points faibles du Ti rev A. D'après ce que j'ai lu, l'amélioration apportée par la revision B est modeste. Quelqu'un peut-il me donner son expérience sur le sujet ? Peut-on enfin surfer sans fil et sans problème avec un titanium ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




NB: cette question pèse lourd dans mon indécision à acheter un Ti rev B (j'ai un Pismo).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2001)

Bonsoir, J'ai acheté un Titanium 667 il y a un mois et j'en suis hyper content. Je n'ai pas senti de difference entre l'ibook et le Titanium au sujet de l'Airport.
Bon achat.
Patrice


----------



## velvet (3 Décembre 2001)

C'est surtout la portée qui a été améliorée.
J'utilise souvent mon Ti à une distance assez éloignée de la base. Je peux utiliser mon Rev B plus loin que mon Rev A. La qualité de l'Airport du Ti rev B fait quasiment jeu égal avec l'iceBook.


----------



## velvet (3 Décembre 2001)

PS : Je trouve que la qualité de portée de ton Pismo est supérieure comparée au Ti Rev B ou à l'iceBook.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2001)

Bon voila 2 experiances dont tu tirera toi meme les conclusions.

1) Dans un OpenSpace au Bureau Mon Ti Rev2 communique parfaitement de maniere direct avec un Ibook sans l'intermediaire d'une Borne. Mais bon la distance d'essai est assez courte (5 metre)

2) Samedi 1ere decembre MacLan 2001 :
La borne airport a une 10aine de metres, moi avec mon Ti Rev2 je la captais parfaitement, d'autres gars avec des Ti Rev1 ne la captais pas.

Voila

Moi j'ai pas a me plaindre.

@+


----------



## Baratino (4 Décembre 2001)

La portée est une chose, le débit en est une autre. Est-ce que le débit de connexion à internet via airport est fluide comme sur mon pismo a 11Mbps ?


----------



## eTeks (4 Décembre 2001)

Est-ce que quelqu'un en Europe a réussi à obtenir une nouvelle borne Airport ?
Apple Store fr affiche toujours 15 jours de délai depuis son apparition. 
Est-ce vraiment 15 jours ?
Est-ce pour pousser les gens à acheter l'ancienne borne disponible elle en 2 jours ?
Au passage vous noterez que l'Apple Store US lui ne propose même plus l'ancienne borne, comme quoi nous européens on est toujours bon pour vider les stocks d'Apple !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[03 décembre 2001 : message édité par eTeks]


----------



## Tyler (4 Décembre 2001)

Acheter l'ancienne borne Airport à Apple serait une chose abérante car vu la difference de prix entre les deux,l'économie d'argent n'a pas lui d'être : il vaut mieux payer le prix fort et avoir la dernière version qui est parait-il nettement supérieure à la première et possède deux ports ethernet au lieu d'un.Elle a tout plein d'autres atouts techniques qui ne font que supprimer completement l'hésitation que l'on pourrait avoir entre les deux bornes.


----------



## Jean lefort2 (4 Décembre 2001)

J'ai vraiment hate de pouvoir surfer sur Internet avec AIRPORT.
Petite question il y a maintenant 6 mois, Epson avait sorti une Imprimante compatible AIRPORT, quelqu'un en sait d'avantage sur ceci ?
Sa m'interesse énormément, pouvoir surfer sur Internet dans mon salon et imprimer dans mon bureau, (enfin ma chmabre) l'idéal.


----------



## hl (4 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par eTeks:
*Est-ce que quelqu'un en Europe a réussi à obtenir une nouvelle borne Airport ?
Apple Store fr affiche toujours 15 jours de délai depuis son apparition. 
Est-ce vraiment 15 jours ?





[03 décembre 2001 : message édité par eTeks]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'était déjà 15j la semaine dernière. Elle n'était même pas référencée à la FNAC. Il va falloir patienter je crains


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2001)

bonsoir,

la semaine derniere j ai telephone a plusieurs revendeurs Apple (Paris et Province), pour le moment aucun delais.
Un revendeur a meme telephone a Apple pendant que j attendais, et la personne lui a dit que la fabrication n avait pas commence (Etrange, vu qu au US, c est 1 jour de delais).
Il est possible que cette nuvelle borne, n a pas encore recu les certifications Radio Frequence, pour souvenir, ca ete long pour la 1ere Airport en France.
Je pense que c est dans le meme style encore cette fois ci.
J ai recu un nouvel appel de mon revendeur, qui m a annonce, pas avant Janvier.
Je trouve dommage d attendre, car la Airport II a 2 ethernet (Lan et Wan, Firewall et cryptage sur 128 bits)

Voila ce que je peux ajouter

AK

[03 décembre 2001 : message édité par armelk]


----------



## hl (4 Décembre 2001)

Et bien patientons. Pendant ce temps là, on n'aura pas les neurones mangés par les ondes. Tiens au fait, c'est pas dansgereux pour la santé Airport ? Personne n'a d'insomnie, maux de tête ou autres bizarreries ?


----------



## Tyler (4 Décembre 2001)

Tu es constemment entouré d'ondes.


Alors si les ondes authorisées dans l'air par les divers etats étaient dangeureuses,nous aurions tous des névralgies constentes et atroces.

Evidemment,Airport n'est absolument pas risquer pour la santé.
Cela dit : peu être même que c'est bon de se faire passer les infos du net dans la peau : Bientot : AIRPORT 4 : A ondes atomiques neuro-cérébrale pour Surfer par télépathie !


----------



## hl (4 Décembre 2001)

...


----------



## hl (4 Décembre 2001)

C'était un essai de la pré-alpha d'Airport 4, mais ça ne marche pas encore bien semble-t-il.


----------



## velvet (4 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Corpi:
*La portée est une chose, le débit en est une autre. Est-ce que le débit de connexion à internet via airport est fluide comme sur mon pismo a 11Mbps ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, c'est lié. Plus ton signal est faible (plus tu t'éloignes de la base) moins le débit est rapide.
Jusqu'à 6m. de la base (signal optimal) ton débit sera le même (11Mbps) que tu sois sur un Ti rev A ou B, un ice, un truc, un machin....


----------



## eTeks (20 Décembre 2001)

Les stations Airport 2 sont dispo en Europe. La mienne commandée le 12/12/2001 devrait arriver demain ou après-demain.
J'ai profité du cadeau de Noël de 25  d'Apple pour faire ma première commande sur Apple Store.

Wouaou !!! Je vais bientôt pouvoir poster mes petits messages sur MacG vautré dans mon canapé...


----------



## hl (20 Décembre 2001)

Cool. Je cours à la FNAC demain commander le mien ... et aussi tant que j'y suis je peux rapporter mon TiBook neuf pour avoir droit au Combo à la place


----------



## eTeks (22 Décembre 2001)

Oui, ça semble possible vu les menus proposés pendant la config d'Airport.
Mais comme j'ai une borne Airport 2, mon autre mac est connecté directement sur la borne sans carte Airport et je ne peux pas essayer (ça m'aurait peut-être couter moins cher quand j'y pense   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Après à savoir si on peut partager la connexion Internet et créer facilement un firewall, c'est encore un autre problème !

Y'a pas quelqu'un qui a essayé ?


----------



## eTeks (23 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai reçu ma borne Airport 2 hier et je vous fait part de mes premières impressions :

- Super simple à installer. L'assistant de la configuration de la borne n'a pas fonctionné la première fois mais je crois que c'est plus un problème du décodeur de Noos qui ne réattribue pas de nouvelle adresse IP quand on rebranche la prise Ethernet sur une autre machine sans éteindre (j'avais le même problème quand je passais la connection d'un mac à l'autre). 
- J'ai fait l'économie d'une carte Airport en reliant mon ancien iMac sur la prise Ethernet supplémentaire de la nouvelle borne Airport. Attention, il faut un cable à paire croisée si vous reliez la borne à un seul ordinateur.
- J'ai essayé USB Print Sharing ça marche impec. Mais alors quelle galère ce MacOS 9.2.2, j'ai du rebooté je ne sais combien de fois les deux machines en réseau pour réussir à faire fonctionner ce truc. D'ailleurs la doc est mal faite, parce qu'elle explique qu'il faut définir son vosinage réseau et ça semble inutile si l'imprimante à partager est sur un réseau simple : elle apparaît dans Réseau local.
Ca marche sous Classic pour utiliser les imprimantes en réseau (mais pas pour les configurer) mais ça ne marche pas sous OS X. Encore une amélioration qui serait bienvenue pour les mois à venir, car réveiller une machine déjà branchée pour imprimer c'est plus simple pour ceux qui ont un réseau que de débrancher/rebrancher le cable USB. Eh puis après, Messieurs les développeur d'Apple vous faîtes pareil pour les scanners et les autres phériphériques USB où ça pourrait être utile !...

Joyeuses fêtes à tous


----------



## woulf (23 Décembre 2001)

j'ai une question VRAIMENT TRES IDIOTE:

J'ai lu plus haut "utiliser airport sans passer par la borne", enfin, il me semble.

Est-ce possible ?

Imaginons: un cube et un Ti dans la même pièce, chacun équipés d'une carte airport ?????

Précision: ce qui m'intéresserait, c'est de pouvoir partager ma connexion adsl, avec la "superbe" raie manta-USB-que-je-viens-à-peine-d'avoir-les-drivers...


----------



## bip815 (23 Décembre 2001)

Chaque Mac équipé d'une carte Airport peut faire office de "borne logiciel". Je traduis : un Mac se transforme en base s'il est équipé d'une carte Airport et qu'il est configuré comme tel dans Admin Airport. Je n'ai jamais essayé ayant une base Airport mais l'option est cochable. Ceci est valable si la machine qui sert de "base" n'est pas super utilisée car ses ressources processeur sont d'autant amputées.

Pour ce qui est du Titanium, j'ai un 400 et franchement les différences de portée avec mmon pismo sont négligeables, 1 ou 2 mètres de moins !!! Cela ne me dérange pas vu que la limite est atteinte quand je suis sur mon pallier (et je m'y rends rarement pour surfer !!!).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Après à savoir si on peut partager la connexion Internet et créer facilement un firewall, c'est encore un autre problème !

Y'a pas quelqu'un qui a essayé ?
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si, c'est ce que je pratique tous les jours entre deux Macs équipés de carte AirPort et cela marche sans aucun problème.

L'un des Macs sert de borne logicielle et est relié au modem câble, l'autre communique avec la borne logicielle pour accéder à internet. Le firewall est installé sur le Mac qui sert de borne.


----------



## Arno (25 Décembre 2001)

*MOELLEUX NOEL MES CAILLES !!!*


----------



## Vincent 14 (26 Décembre 2001)

Salut, fm 45, tu es sous OS 9 ou OS X ?
Chez moi, sous OS X, je n'arrive pas à partager ma connection entre mon iMac et mon iBook tous 2 équipés d'une carte airport.
Est-ce possible sans borne sous X et quel est le paramétrage à faire dans les 2 machines ?
Je me connecte sur le net avec un modem STH ethernet. Merci


----------



## MarcMame (26 Décembre 2001)

ARNO ! Je crois que tout le monde à compris....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2001)

Salut Vincent 14, Le Mac qui sert de borne logicielle est sous OS 9 et l'iBook 2 est sous OS X. C'est effectivement impossible d'émuler une borne logicielle AirPort sous OS X tel que l'on peut le faire sous OS 9, mais il semble que certains y soient arrivés au prix de quelques efforts.

Ci-dessous une méthode pour y parvenir entre deux Macs sous OS X.

*Simulating an Airport Software Base Station*

« Apple seems to have overlooked this functionality in the current release of OS X. I'm going to share with you how I made this work for me. »
http://homepage.mac.com/gdif/masqfirewall.html 

C'est également possible me semble-t-il, en utilisant IPNetShareX.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Jean lefort2 (27 Décembre 2001)

Bonsoir, quelqu'un a t-il fait la comparaison entre la borne Airport 1 et la 2.
Y a t-il une différence importante ou pas.

L'airport II est il compatible avec le câble wanadoo ?

les avis que j'ai eu sont partagés.


----------

